# My first real Wabi-Kusa with Plant Glass Cylinder!



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Here is my first real Wabi-Kusa. I have to thank ADG for the awesome Plant Glass which is like the perfect porportion for this, IMO. It's being lit by 3 36 watt PC's (a S.A.D. light)

I sort of cheated.. I just shoved whatever crap I had lying around (fluorite, potting soil, ehfisubstrat) into an orange bag (the plastic netting kind) and wrapped it in moss and HC, wrapped it with cotton thread then stuck the plants in it.

All the plants were growing in a terrarium, but they are really wilting now. They should spring back.




























The water is a little dirty from the wabi-kusa ball, so ignore the dirt ;P On the ball is Christmas moss, HC, Alternatheria, Staurogyne repens, an Anubias nana var. petite, dwarf lobelia, and Rotala "colorata"


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I am going to order the branch light today or tomorrow. Does anyone else have one and how do you like it? ADG has the white and the black. I am leaning towards white and will post pics and my review of it when I get it.

I really wanted the silver one but adg only has white, black and cream and AFA doesn't have the product listed at all.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I got the branch light and posted my review with lots of pictures in the Equipment forum!


----------

